# Lowering spring availbility



## nickthegenius (May 29, 2002)

I want to lower my '90 Sentra, but every set of springs I can find are 2" drop. I really don't want to go that low. I'd like something like 1.25"-1.5" so I looked for an Eibach ProKit, but all they have are Sportlines. 

All the various brands on Ebay are 2" that I can find.

Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## Myetball (Dec 15, 2002)

Try and email the seller on THIS auction. He's selling ST lowering springs with a 1.5" drop for a B13. He may be able to hook you up with a set of B12 springs. In fact the B13 springs may work on a B12.

HERE's an auction for a set of Dropzone B12 springs with a 1.8" drop.


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

Note of caution...most lowering springs for sentras are dangerous. they're for looks only. if the company or seller can't tell you the spring rate then dont even bother with them. :thumbup: good luck


----------



## Elbow Greese (Feb 22, 2004)

There is an Eibach Pro kit for the B12
It goes for $220 here:
http://www.racerwheel.com/suspension-springs---kits-nissan-sentra.html
1.3" drop front, 1" rear.
Main question I have about it is how different is the spring rate compared to stock?
I tend to load up the back end with tools and assorted crap, and the stock suspension isn't bad, but it's a little softer than I'd like.
Any thoughts on that?
Thanks
Todd


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

Elbow Greese said:


> There is an Eibach Pro kit for the B12
> It goes for $220 here:
> http://www.racerwheel.com/suspension-springs---kits-nissan-sentra.html
> 1.3" drop front, 1" rear.
> ...


ask Eibach about it. if they can't asnwer then forget them


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

Gsolo said:


> ask Eibach about it. if they can't asnwer then forget them


They aren't going to give you spring rates for the pro-kits. They're just going to tell you that they're progressively wound so that there are no spring rates... which is partly true (the rears are progressively wound). Unfortunately, they're also going to tell you that their spring/deflection characteristics is data that's only available to their exclusive partners... which is probably necessarily to keep competitors from making cheap copies, but it's annoying.

So if you want to get the spring rates and you can't get an Eibach "exclusive partner" to release that information to you, you're going to have to load test it yourself. Yeah. it sucks.


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

ReVerm said:


> They aren't going to give you spring rates for the pro-kits. They're just going to tell you that they're progressively wound so that there are no spring rates... which is partly true (the rears are progressively wound). Unfortunately, they're also going to tell you that their spring/deflection characteristics is data that's only available to their exclusive partners... which is probably necessarily to keep competitors from making cheap copies, but it's annoying.
> 
> So if you want to get the spring rates and you can't get an Eibach "exclusive partner" to release that information to you, you're going to have to load test it yourself. Yeah. it sucks.


true, it makes business sense. but i've heard they're more show than go when it comes to good springs...but i have no experience with them. i know a few people have ran them, but dont remembe rhwo.


----------



## Elbow Greese (Feb 22, 2004)

Well, according to the Eibach website (their FAQ), the ride starts as similar to factory quaity, then gets progressively stiffer depending on the amount of load in the car, and how hard you are cornering.
Doesn't sound too bad.
Next question is about shocks (struts?)
Are the B11 or B13 shocks a direct bolt-in onto my b12 4door?
I remember reading that the b11 fronts have a longer travel, but what's the advantage of the b13?
Last question, can I use the B12 Pro kit in combination with B11 or B13 shocks?
Thanks for your replies to my newbie questions!
Todd


----------



## almera_n15_1999 (Sep 7, 2003)

get some K&W progressive rate race springs. they are available in all lengths and spring rates.  they arent to bad for road aslong as you get the right rate but you will need to find out the stock length of your springs first.


----------

